# Second Hummingbird more problems!



## saltydog (Oct 1, 2005)

Well to start off I had the 587 ci unit. Hummingbird repaired that unit after it kept shutting down and card reader not working. Had it a few days same thing happened. Called HB and they replaced it with the 597 ci hd because the card reader on the other unit wipe out my nav card. Now the second time out with the 597 hd the unit goes crazy! Speed on gps goes from 3.1 mph to 10.5mph in a blink of the eye in neutral. Depth on ff jumps all over the place. Just not a stable unit!
Anyone else have problems like this with HB's ? I am ready to throw this thing in the lake, I have more time shipping these units back than using them! I am glad they have good customer service, but will think twice about any more purchases with Hummingbird!


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Did you make sure your transducer is in the proper place? Sounds like it might be off. I would look at how the unit's hooked up before blaming them. It would be very odd to have two unit's do the same thing. Do you have it only hooked up to 12 volts as well?


----------



## saltydog (Oct 1, 2005)

I plugged in my friends unit last night and used it and works like a charm...I wanted to make sure the wires and transducer were working ok....looks like the head unit is the culprit.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

My friend has a new 587 with the DI. It is acting crazy. The depth is all over the place. HB is not being very nice to him so far. I hope they do right by him.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

The speed would be through the gps and has nothing to do with a transducer. It most likely would be through the unit itself. However the depth that could be a transducer problem. I had a 597 on my previous boat and I loved it.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Deborah from Humminbird is a fairly new member here on OGF. She has posted a few times helping guys out. Perhaps she would have some input on your problem. Here profile is HBirdDeborahCRC. You can PM her at the following link.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/private.php?do=newpm&u=27545


----------



## saltydog (Oct 1, 2005)

Well I must say, Hummingbird took very good care of me about the issues. They took back the 597 HD and replaced it with a 597 DI for all my troubles! Thanks Sharon at HB!!!!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

saltydog, I'm really glad to hear you were treated the way you should have been.
I hope you can enjoy your new upgrade!

I, along with others have been following your story.

For me its to see if I want to chance buying a new 798 or a Lowrance. !%
I'm pleased to hear of the service you've gotten.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I had a lowrance on my boat when I got it. I soon changed it to a cheap HB. That was 5 units ago and all have been upgrades by my choice. I have a 797cSI on the front with a trolling motor mount and 997cSI on the console both with Down Image free from HB when I did the download. Now I have the free HD on both units Thanks to Matt at HB who did a show at Vics Sports Center this past winter. I have never had any problems with the many units I have used. Thankfully I have not had to use their customer service. As far as HB and myself, Well I'm a happy camper.
JMTCW
donm


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> saltydog, I'm really glad to hear you were treated the way you should have been.
> I hope you can enjoy your new upgrade!
> 
> I, along with others have been following your story.
> ...



I have a one year old 997si with Raptor sunscreen and Zagg screen protector that is comming off my boat as soon as my new 1198 SI arrives. Pm me if interested. I can do an on water demo.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a 788ci on my boat four times out works great, hope your issue,s are over.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Love my 788ci too (bought it last year). Had an issue with the transducer being bad, odd symptoms, thought it was the head unit. I shipped the head unit back to HB, they tested it, and shipped me back the unit with a replacement transducer in less than a week.


----------

